# New Booklet on Vaping as Alternative to Smoking



## Rincewind (2/3/17)

I just found this, check out the attached PDF for the full story.

*Heartland Institute Publishes New Booklet on Vaping as Alternative to Smoking*

ARLINGTON HEIGHTS, IL (March 1, 2017) – For decades, lawmakers and regulators have used taxes, bans, and strong regulations in an attempt to reduce the negative health effects of smoking. Recently, some have sought to extend those policies to electronic cigarettes. A new booklet published by The Heartland Institute titled _Vaping, E-Cigarettes, and Public Policy Toward Alternatives to Smoking_ urges policymakers to re-think that tax-and-regulate strategy.

Health professionals have long known that the smoke created by combustible cigarettes, rather than the nicotine, is what makes smoking harmful. Smokeless tobacco and e-cigarettes provide a much safer and healthier alternative delivery system for nicotine. Tobacco harm reduction is a proven strategy for helping smokers reduce their tobacco use or quit altogether.


Dr. Brad Rodu, lead author of_ Vaping, E-Cigarettes, and Public Policy Toward Alternatives to Smoking_, has been at the forefront of tobacco harm reduction research and policy development for more than 20 years. He is a professor of medicine at the University of Louisville, where he is a member of the James Graham Brown Cancer Center and holds an endowed chair in tobacco harm reduction research.

Dr. Rodu and his coauthors – Matthew Glans and Lindsey Stroud of The Heartland Institute – encourage policymakers to be mindful of the extensive research that supports tobacco harm reduction and understand that “bans, excessive regulations, or high taxes on e-cigarettes could encourage smokers to stay with more-harmful traditional cigarettes.”

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/3/17)

Great article. Thank you for bringing it to our attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## andro (3/3/17)

Thanks for sharing . Really appreciate the article

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/17)

Thanks @Rincewind 
Nice find
Am looking forward to reading it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (4/3/17)

Very well written... a must read!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rincewind (4/3/17)

A bit long winded, but well written and detailed. Glad you guys found it helpful!


----------

